# Nick's long road to where I want to be....



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Okay, so I'm starting this journal really to try and keep myself accountable, and to help with motivation etc.

There are two main within this.

1.) to try and cut down a little bit on the BF to ~15%. (happy to do this relatively slowly, strength is the most important to me)

2.) Increase Strength

*Current Stats:*

18yo, 6ft3, 125kg, BF ~25%

*Current Lifts:*

BP:162.5 (Video + Post here), OHP:130 (in journal), (BSQ 220 w/dodgy box) Sq 190, DL 250 (in journal).

*Nutrition*

I'm going to shoot for around 2400-2700KCals per day (non-workout lower)

sample meal plan for non-workout days 

meal 6 is blank as this is the one I don't have to prepare, so whatever is provided for me really, but it will stick to the rough macros.

on Non-Workout Days meal 6 will have almost zero carbs, on workout days there will be some as this will be my post-workout meal.

only other change is on non-workout days I may switch the PWO shake for something more solid... we'll see.

Cheats: not going to 'plan' these, but will try and add a cheat meal once every couple of weeks as I feel I need it. I think if i say one every week i may eat more when I don't feel the need to.

Nutrition is my weakest point so any input here very welcome. As I've never really tried to drop before, I'm going to see what the rate of loss is and then adjust calories after if I need to

*Training*

*Weights*

Mon: Deadlift & Back (I'm going to be running the coan/phillipi cycle I think)

Tues: Chest

Weds: Rest

Thurs: Shoulders/OHP

Fri: Legs

Sat/Sun: Rest

*
Cardio*

*
*20-30mins SS jogging, first thing in the morning, fasted, every day. Not a big fan of SS but being a rugby player it has its place, and my dog doesn't take kindly to interval training on his morning exercise...

HIIT 20mins in the evening tues/weds/thurs

*Supps*

*
*

Maxiraw WPC Whey Protein - PWO

Maxiraw TurboTherm - 3x Daily (first thing, before meal 2, before meal 4)

Maxiraw Creatine/Glutamine -5g each in PWO shake or First thing

Basic MultiVit - first thing every day

Xtend BCAAs - sip on through each day.

So I think I have most things in here, feel free to give any advice, ask any questions or whatever, and wish me luck!


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

First two meals from today, going well.

Did my fasted cardio this morning, went okay. Had to stop a couple more times than I wanted to as the dog (new to us 3weeks ago) is still finding everything on the walkies route terribly interesting.

Another meal in a couple of hours, fairly similar to no.2, then training an hour after that. Deadlifts up today, will post after.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

First day of Coan/Phillipi today, and that was absolutely brutal by the final circuit of assistance. Went as following

Warmup

*Deadlift: *60kgxSome, 100kgx8 155kgx5

Deadlift Section

*Deadlift: *1 set of 202.5kg x2

*Speed Pulls: *8 sets of 162.5 x 3

Assistance work

This runs in a circuit fashion. 90secs between each exercise, then 3minutes rest at the end of each round. 3 rounds total.

*Straight-Legged Deadlift: *120kg x8 (probably a little light, but i have tightish hamstings atm, and I hadn't done this exercise in a long time)

*Bent-Over BB Row: *100kg x8

*Chin-Up: *bodyweight x 8/7/6. (should be reverse grip Lat Pull Down, but I don't have one in my garage so swapped these in as they're almost the same. Unfortunately I only got 7 in the second round and 6 in the final round but I got to failure so can't be all bad)

*Good Mornings: *60kg x8 (again, probably far too light, however it was the first time I had ever done this exercise so I wanted to concentrate on form, and figured I was better starting off a little low than injuring myself [no spotter] )

So that killed me.

*Nutrition-wise* been really good so far. see pic:

n.b. they weren't asda corn on the cob, mine suggests a couple fewer carbs but the odd 10g carbs difference isn't too much of a worry for the sake of this



all that's left is a tin of tuna later (about 24g protein) table spoon of extra light mayo (1g fat) and perhaps a bit of EVOO mixed in there, need a few more fats.

supps have been spot on today.

Onwards and upwards, and tomorrow is yet another step closer


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Did the SS this morning, felt a bit easier this morning, presumably just getting used to the fasted aspect.

edit: lol oops the chicken has doubled up in meal 3 and gone from meal two....



Did HIIT between meals 2/3. think I'm gonna keep it that way. Read a couple of times about HIIT PWO being a hindrance to strength, and it breaks up my day nicely

Chest is the main workout for today, might throw in some core stuff after 'just for fun'


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Chest:

Started off with Bench Press

*Warmups *

bar x some 60xsome 100x10

Working Sets

120kgx3

140kgx3

150kgx1

3x 120kgx5

moved on to Incline Bench Press

3x 100kgx5

Last set I stripped a plate off each side after 5 (so 60kg) and pulled out 13reps

finished off with Incline Flyes:

3x 20kg(per arm)x20

2scoops of whey in water, 1xryvita with peanut butter

then had about 200g of lean mince with a bit of tomato/onion/pepper for dinner

tin of tuna later to finish then sleep before tomorrow. 2days down, lots to go lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Subbed! Good to see everything planned out  decent meals.

Any starting pics? Will be following mate.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Subbed! Good to see everything planned out  decent meals.
> 
> Any starting pics? Will be following mate.


cheers,

I've taken some, but might keep them quiet for a couple of weeks so I can post them up as comparisons. Hate pics of myself but felt that I had to take some if I was gonna do the whole thing properly

today's food:


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Diet:*



not overly convinced by the accuracy of some of the macros on some of the items on MFP but it seems to give a nice rough guide.

*Training:*

Rest Day from Weight training

25mins or so of SS this morning, the Dog is loving this new plan!

usual 5min warmup /15mins HIIT on the rowing machine at lunch,

probably negligible difference but did end up playing cricket in the afternoon which was interesting... not really a cricketer, but apparently the 2nd XI were desperate!


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

First things first, diet:



ended up with 1 fewer meal today. not sure entirely how it happened but i've hit the macros so not too bothered. Im not hungry so.

not been feeling too bad with the diet either, been easy enough to stick to. Only thing that's a little bit annoying is having nothing sweet. might invest in a can of diet coke or something tomorrow to see if that takes some of the sweet cravings.

*Training*

today was OHP/shoulders and arms

(n.b. I don't really train arms much, find they grow enough in strength/size from their use as accessories, but i probably throw in a couple of sets every other week)

1 circuit of rotator cuff exercises

*OHP*:

bar x10

60kg x10

100kg x1

110kg x1

120kg xfail. (really annoyed with this, but still a bit sore from a lot of incline on tuesday so maybe that was a factor. Really felt i had it though :/ )

5 sets of 100kg x3

*Side/Rear Delt Tri-set*

3 rounds of the following in order. 90secs rest end of each tri-set

n.b. I do all these with very strict form, arms completely straight and locked out, no swaying etc

right-arm side lateral raise 10kg x12

left-arm side lateral raise 10kg x12

reverse flyes 5kg (per arm) x15

*Arms Superset*

1 set of each to failure, no rest between.

Alternating Dumbbell curls 15kg (per arm) x16 (per arm)

Bench Dips (feet and hands on bench/chair) x30-odd


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Also should note I got my massive musclefood and maxiraw orders in today. Love getting parcels, I don't get real post very often so its very exciting


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Nutrition first:



Then it was Legs up today 

started off with squats.

Always used to box squat using my bench, but from looking at a video of it, it was a little high and it seemed to give me a decent amount of rebound, I've also decided I want to squat a lot more freely, so am going to work on that.

That said I've found an old chair/stool thing which is a much better height (when sat the top of my hip is level with my knee, which i believe is powerlifting standard?) and has no spring.

anyway, with that in mind I'm going to edit the first post PBs with what I did today.

*Squats*

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x5

160 x1

170kg x1

180kg x1 (~PB)

(I stopped here. I think i had a little bit more in me, 190 maybe even 200 on a good day but my adductor started to play up again (ongoing problem) so decided not to risk going any heavier)

*Box Squats*

180kg x2

180kg x2

*Superset:*

Leg Ext 60kg x15...60kgx15...60kg x15...60kg x15...60kg x17(rest pause for the last couple)

Leg Curl 60kg x10..60kgx10...60kg x10...60kg x10...60kg x11 (rest pause on the last couple)

*Front Squats*

60kg x10

60kg x10

decided to stop here with adductor getting very tight, and my quads felt destroyed.

not so much Hamstring focus, but with the Coan/Phillipi sessions on mondays my Hammies are getting a very good workout there, and dont want either decreased strength for that, or to overtrain them and unbalance legs etc etc

had a fanta zero and a dr. pepper zero at different times today, and I feel an awful lot better. I think the lack of sweet things has been the real killer. Strange because i would never before have said i was a sweet person as such, but then even if it was just a yoghurt I'd have had something sweet after dinner in the evenings.

Onwards and Upwards


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

no weights today, just cardio in the morning.

went swimming which made a ncie change from all the running, and a bit easier on the legs after squats yesterday.

todays nutrition:

something with these really doesn't add up when you add up calories from protein/fats/carbs manually but hey, its a rough guide


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Those are some great lifts for an 18 year old, well done.

Good luck pal.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

cub said:


> Those are some great lifts for an 18 year old, well done.
> 
> Good luck pal.


thanks man, Im hoping to get a 300kg deadlift by the end of the year. Think I should achieve it, 240 was a few weeks ago and I feel a lot stronger than I did then. Coan/Phillip has me hit a new PB in week 4, then weeks 7-10 should all be new PBs I hope. that should get me to 270, but might even pull more than that. We'll see.

Hoping to compete in another strongman when I'm done with A levels, so we'll see what happens


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

You'll do it!

Is that you in the pic, what are you pulling?


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

today's nutrition:



meal 5 and 6 are the wrong way round but switching them is a pain on MFP. know i shouldn't really have the tortilla as its after 4.30 but i'll call that my 'treat' for today

gonna do some hiit as well once i've had the salad. not on the routine but im feeling good and it won't do any harm etc


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

cub said:


> You'll do it!
> 
> Is that you in the pic, what are you pulling?


Yeah it is, it was from my first ever comp (RCFoS) about 3 weeks ago now.

'twas a 9-tonne steam engine, 15m harness pull


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

forgot to add the food pic into the post so I've edited it in now


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Weighed in this morning at 126.1kg, which is a 1.3kg loss in the last week 

really happy with that, undoubtedly a little is water weight, but with that factored in i'm pretty much at the 1kg a week target


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

next two days are my last days at school ever as well, so I'm gonna keep carbs/fat extra low for these 2 days so that I can have a small slice of cake in my last lesson or whatever.

only going to be leaving school once, and it should still fit macros / no carbs after 4.30 etc


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

right so nutrition first up:



even though the cake seems to fit macros ok (i added it in myself to make sure) still felt really bad about having it. I guess that's kinda good in a way? who knows.

trainign today, week 2 of the Coan/Phillipi

wow. this absolutely killed me. last couple of sets of speed pulls were tough, and not so speedy but got them all fine. The circuits however, I wanted to cry at one point haha!

anyway here goes

*Deadlifts*

warmups:

10 @ 60kg; 5 @ 100kg; 3 @ 140kg; 1 @ 190kg

Working set:

2 @ 215kg

*Speed Pulls*

8 x 3 @ 175

*The circuit*

(three rounds, each exercise in turn, 8 reps per exercise, 90s between exercise, 3mins between rounds)

SLDL 140, 140, 140

Bent-over Row 100, 110, 110

Chin-Up -

Good Morning 100(little too uncomfortable with this, probably jumped too high for 2nd week of exercise), 80, 80


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Nutrition*



yeah i had a donut, but last day of school ever so whatever. macros still ok 

*Training*

Did my SS in the morning, as i have done every day so far (sorry been lax about logging it tbh as its jsut the same every day)

did my 15min hiit (30sec sprint/60s slow) just before lunch

then Chest this evening

warmed up with

rotator cuff circuit

20 @ bar

10 @ 60kg

5 @ 100kg

2 @ 140kg

*Working sets*

7 x 1 @ 150kg

felt really strong after this. might add a bit on next week, 155 perhaps.

finished off my pressing with my 'power' triset

100kg x 10reps

rest30secs

100kg x 8 reps

rest 30secs

60k Power Press (bar actually leaves hands at top) x 10

Flyes:

incline 2 x 15 @ 20kg

flat 2 x 15 @ 20kg

felt really good after that workout, especially after how yesterday's DL sesh went


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

oops, forgot to put up yesterday's nutrition.

was my last day of school and we were paintballing all day hence the random hot dog in there. it tasted awful, so kinda wish I didnt but I was starving so i gave in. IIFYM and all that though :huh:

also not sure how i came up so many cals under but hey, I wasn't hungry when I went to bed so i guess it dm too much



today's to come shortly


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

*nutrition* for today:

weird day for food, idk why. never felt hungry at all. Sticking to the macros/cals etc is seeming pretty easy, but almost too easy, wondering if I'm going too fast but we'll see what this week's loss is and move on from there. not looking to drop too much tbh.



*Training* today was Shoulders

started off with a rotator cuff warmup circuit and then bar OHPx some

OHP

10x 60kg (strict); 5 x 80kg (strict); 1x 100kg (Strict); 1 x 120kg (push press); fail x 130kg; fail x 125kg;

bit annoyed i failed the 130kg, just need to get all the timing right and I might get it. and general strength to muscle it up. bleurgh. failing twice at 130, and the 125 really knackered me as well. oh well.

5x 100kg (push); 5x 100kg (push); 4x100kg (push);

3 x Assistance Tri-set: (no rest between exercises, 60-90s between tri-sets)

reverse flyes 10kg x 10

side lateral raises 10kg x 10

close grip bench press (elbows really tucked in) 100kg x 5


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

*today's nutrition*:



had a 'cheat meal' this evening. whole family were having an indian so I obliged. kept the carbs low though, just had half a naan bread, no rice and stuff. had a lamb tikka starter, and Chicken Jal Purri which is essentially just chicken and veg (key being no creamy sauces and stuff)

obviously it will have pushed me right up to the 2700 band I imagine but hey. first proper cheat in nigh on two weeks, and I absolutely obliterated my legs today... had to sit down for an hour before i could summon the stairs to walk upstairs to the shower lol

*so legs:*

SQUAT

warmups: bar x a load. 60kg x 5; 100kg x 5; 140kg x 1

went for a PB at 190kg but didn't get near enough parallel so no :/. Didnt want to make same mistake i made yesterday of ruining a whole workout over PBs i felt i had so i'll get it next week.

anyway, decided that getting out of the whole at the bottom is where I'm really weak so moved onto paused box squats:

170kg x3; 170kg x3; 170kg x3; 170kg x3; 170kgx4. Think I should have gone a bit heavier on these tbh

then to do even more depth work I did some full ATG squats (physically couldn't have gone any lower) with a second's pause at the bottom again

140kg x3; 140kg x3; 140kg x3

then some lunges

60kg x10; 60kg x10; 60kg x14

then a finisher superset:

3x the following, no rest between exercises or between sets here, really killed me.

Leg Extension 60kg x25

Lying Leg Curl 50kg x20


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh I feel your pain, that's a cracking session mate


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

mark_star said:


> oh I feel your pain, that's a cracking session mate


cheers,

Yeah my squat is a weak point for me, compared to presses and deadlift so want to get it up. Was doing laods more using a bench as a box but after watching a vid it was giving me a **** load of rebound out of the bottom. The result? i now have a strong lockout on the squat, but getting out the hole is hell! haha


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ncedmonds said:


> cheers,
> 
> Yeah my squat is a weak point for me, compared to presses and deadlift so want to get it up. Was doing laods more using a bench as a box but after watching a vid it was giving me a **** load of rebound out of the bottom. The result? i now have a strong lockout on the squat, but getting out the hole is hell! haha


know that feeling well mate, I suffer from the same thing


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

yesterday's food:


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

today's food:



not sure hwy but today has been awful for cravings but hey. gotta keep pushing, and I cannot wiat for deadlifts tomorrow.

I love deadlifts, but just want to hit a PB instead of this silly 80% rubbish with coan/phillipi 

...if it gets me to 270kg+ though I'll be more than happy, and will probably run it again in the course of the year to try and hit 300.... but that's probably still a decent way off at the moment


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

so today's nutrition first:



*then DEADLIFT:*

warmups:

60kg x 10; 100kg x 5; 170kg x 2; 210kg x 1

230kg x2, x1. (last single not in C/P program, but the second rep of first set was VERY hitched. the single was probably not quite PL legal but much better. because of the hitch i did the extra single basically)

then Speed Deadlifts

6 x (190kg x 3)

Circuit: 3 rounds moving in order

SLDL 140kg x 8; 140kg x 8; 140kg x 8;

BO Row 100kg x 8; 110kg x 8; 120kg x8;

Chin-Up n/a x 8; n/a x 8; n/a x 8

Good Mornings 80kg x 8; 90kg x 8; 90kg x 8

this was horrible. after the hitched second rep on DL i felt absolutely **** (hence why i did it again). and the circuit was really hard work. I think the low carbs is really catching up with me here.

First time I've actually wondered why the f*ck I'm doing all this etc. had to sit myself down for 5mins after the deadlifts to get my head back in place. was frankly horrible.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

should also note that today was of course weigh-in day.

down to 125.4kg today which is -2kg since the start (2weeks ago) or -0.8kg in the last week.

0.8 i'm fine with as im probably not holding the water anymore due to reduced carbs etc


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

right, been sloppy with updating this every day this week (but have just had my first exam so i can be excused!)

everything is logged though so gonna put it all up now.

so TUESDAY:

*Nutrition*



was chest day.

warmed up, worked up to 5 sets of 155kg x1

130kg x 5

130kg x 5

130kg x2 F3,

DROPSET 100kg x 9

then did some flyes and CGBP


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

wednesday was a rest day so no training, but food:


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

thursday's food:



would normally be shoulder day, but got a niggle in my right shoulder so decided to do legs instead

experimented with a bit of a wider stance on the squat and it felt a lot better. definitely hit depth each time this way, and i'm feeling it a lot more in my adductors (in a good way though, like they're getting a bit of work but stabilising more easily, hard to explain) which need strengthening anyway

did a lot of volume. like 10 sets of 1 rep at 100kg getting used to it. then worked up to a 170kg rep. just failed 180 but I know its there with less warmup work and more used to the stance.

stance so much more natural that i couldn't actually find my old stance when i went to do some assistance work. but I did 5 sets of 3 at 150kg to follow up and then dropset on the last to 100kg x 10reps

left it there as my legs were shot from the sheer volume of squats


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

and friday:



still had a niggle in my shoulder so decided not to push up for 1rm etc so kept it all strict press so there was less weight going through the joint etc, and less explosive.

got a realy good pump from the session though.

Rotator Cuff circuits + warmup

Standing Strict OHP: 60kg x15; 80kg x 8,8,7,7,6

Seated Behind Neck Press (kept this really light with the extra stress it puts on shoulder joint) : 60kg x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Superset:

Side Lateral Raises 10kg x 12, 12, 12

Bent Over Rev. Flyes 5kg x 12, 12, 12

then did 2 sets of bicep 21s as i just felt like it... first with 20kg then with 30kg.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

yesterday's food:



also had a keema naan with meal 5. couldn't find a decent looking version on MFP. it undoubtedly took me over calories and certainly over carbs but hey, been good the rest of the week


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

but more importantly weigh in from today

*124.2kg*

so down just over a kilo in the last week. hope this rate stays, so long as it's all going off the right places


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Nutrition first up:



felt like i had more calories than that, perhaps some of the portions are a bit off here and there but should still be around the 23-2400 mark

*Deadlift today*

well, it was supposed to be C/P week 5. went in ready to do it but didn't really happen.

I think I was slightly over-adventurous with the goal weight and the fact that I'm obviously carb/calorie depleted.

might give it a go again in future but think 'im going to stick with what i've done in the past for this for now, as it seemed to be working. If it ain't broke don't fix it

so yeah warmed up as per C/P

DL:

bar x some. 60kg x 10, 100kg x 5, 140kg x 3, 190kg x 2, 215kg x 1

242.5 x1f (had this but got caught on my leg under the shorts and jsut wouldn't pull through. really annoying. after the fail jsut couldnt get it up any more so yeah.

did 6 sets of 1 at 225kg, then a set of 15 at 140kg to kill myself off

then did

BB Row

3 sets of 5 @ 140kg

1arm DB Row

3 sets of 10 @ 65kg

Chin up

3 sets to failure. 7,5,6

chest tomorrow. gonna try and bring my confidence back up as its taken a bit of a hit tbh :/

in terms of the cut though that's going well so hey, we'll see.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Subbed, good lifts.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

today's food:

\

not sure what i'm having for dinner, will figure out 400kcals of beautiful nosh later

chest today, went really well which is nice after yesterday's disappointment.

went up to 162.5 for bench which is heavierst I've been since before xmas (mainly for the benefit of the strength league thread)

*warmups: *

rotator cuff circuit

BP: bar x20; 60kg x10; 100kg x5

*Bench Press*

140kg x1

150kg x1

162.5kg x1 (vid at bottom of post)

140kg x4, x4, x4

*Incline Bench Press *

100kg x 8, 7, 6

*CGBP*

went really slow and all way down to chest on these. tris still knackered from all benching above

100kg x4, x3, x4

*Flat Bench DB Flyes*

25kg (per hand) x 12, 12, 12

video as promised:


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

final meals added in:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice job Nick, would love to get up to those kind of weights


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Rest Day:


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

food first:



Legs today:

went crap, jsut felt shattered, adductors playing up and lots of distractions. but anyway

Squats:

bar x lots

60 x lots

100 x 8

140 x 1

160 x 4

175 x 1 (didn't feel good, stabilisers felt awful and not sure it was quite deep enough)

so i cut the weight down and focused on technique and went as low as my body would let me (think how you would squat down to talk to a toddler)

5 sets of 140 x5

then did sone front squats. I hate these becaus ethey make my wrist/fingers/forearm very painful due to lack of flexibility. Did get up to 120 on these a while back but havent done them in ages, gonna implement them again now

60kg x8

70kg x8

80kg x6 (not legs giving out here but arms were dropping and bar slipping from hands. re-racked but then couldn't get a grip again so left them there)

went mad on leg ext/curl, kinda like Kris Gethin's DTP method

30secs between each set and beween ext/curl

Leg Extension:

20kg x 50

30kg x 40

45kg x 30

60kg x 20

80kg x 10

Leg Curl

60kg x 10

50kg x 20

40kg x 30

30kg x 18

was gonna do 40 last set then 50 to finish but could barely curl anymore after 18 reps so stopped there and walked the dog


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

great session mate


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

mark_star said:


> great session mate


cheers man,

seriously felt it on the walk though haha. Was getting some very odd looks walking between my house and the fields!

strangely it has also removed all the soreness/tightness though which is nice


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent, I'm glad you felt it, makes me feel a bit better about how i'll be walking tomorrow night


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Overhead Training today:*

warmed up with a rotator cuff circuit and a load of OHP with just the bar

then Standing OHP

40kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 1

110kg x 1

120kg x 1

130kg x fail (felt very heavy, loads heavier than the 120. meh we'll get there soon  )

then did some 1-arm DB overheads dfor a bit of fun, a comp im in in a few weeks has it in a medley so thought I'd try it

couple of 25kg x 1per arm (just a bit of tech practice)

45kg x 1 per arm

55kg x fail. (felt i had the power for this but couldnt get it to sit on my shoulder right. am using an oly dumbell handle and 5kg plates so its v awkward)

then did some STRICT standing press

100kg x 2

80kg x 6

85kg x 4

85kg x 4

85kg x 4 DROPSET 60kg x 8

Superest:

Lateral Side Raise 10kg x 12, 12, 12

Rear Delt Rev Flyes 5kg x 15, 15, 15

Seated Behind Neck Press

60kg x 8, 8, 8

then finished with a BB Curl thing. 30s max rest between sets

50kg x 8

40kg x 10

30kg x 12

20kg x 15

done, body feels really good after this tbh, idk why but i'll take any positives atm considering my apprehension ahead of some A2 exams on monday and tuesday...!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

wow nick that is hideously heavy, fair play mate I'm in awe


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

today's food:


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

mark_star said:


> wow nick that is hideously heavy, fair play mate I'm in awe


ha, cheers mate. Heavy is just the way I like to train


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

today's food



nothing interesting to report really except that I'm getting exceptionally stressed over My final History exam on monday.... all done forever soon though eh?


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

okay day today. Im loving this choclotale protein dessert thing i've made

150g of total greek yoghurt mixed with 15g of WPC and sweetener, tastes awesome!

anyway Deadlifts tomorrow which i am SERIOUSLY looking forward to 

have an exam in the morning so I'm going to use it to let off steam and hey, I jsut love deadlifting.

gonna try and work up to reps with 220kg i think


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

down another half a kilo or so to 123.7 today. slower than other weeks but hey, I missed a cardio session this week and i've been stressed with revision, so still pretty happy with this if I'm honest 

will update workouts and stuff later, but now, since it's judgement day, I'm off to sit a paper on Elizabeth I......


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Deadlifts Today*

*Deadlift Section*

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

140kg x 3

190kg x 1

250kg x 1 *PB*

220kg x 3

*Technique Deadlifts* - I'm quite back dominant so I'm working on getting my legs into this more, so was really careful with my technique. Its much much better when I explode off the floor, my lockout is okay. Think I'm gonna do deficit deadlifts for a couple of weeks, as if i can get quicker at the bottom of the lift, I reckon i'll add a few more kgs fairly swiftly

190kg x 5

190kg x 5

190kg x 5

*Speed Deadlifts* - just repping as fast as I could

140kg x 10

*Assistance / Back Work*

*Hyperextensions*

BW x 10

BW x 10

BW x 10

*1-Arm DB Row*

65kg x 10

65kg x 10

*Shrugs*

170kg x 15

170kg x 15

*Inverted Row* (feet on bench)

BW x 12

BW x 12

-------------------------

really really intense session, absolutely exhausting. Actually wanted to cry halfway through the speed deadlifts. I'd planned for 3 sets on all the assistance work but time was dragging on and my back was shot. but I got a PB and I'm happy, plus history done forever which is always a positive


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

250 is awesome mate. Will be interesting to see how the deficits help


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

yesterday's food:



and today's food:



also had a small square of my mum's cappuccino cake. was very small (like 2 mouthfuls lol) but it was just so nice to have something sweet and a bit less 'diet-y'. probably didn't add too many calories but i kept it under normal to allow for it a bit


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

and Chest today

rotator cuff warmup stuff to begin then

*BB Bench Press*

Bar x lots

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 4

*Incline BB Bench Press*

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

*Isolation Superset*

Incline DB Flyes / Flat DB Flyes

20kg x 12 / 12

20kg x 12 / 12

20kg x 12 / 12

tried to do a pushup and couldn't, so I'd say chest was pretty fried 

short but v intense session today, bit pushed for time with family over


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

if you'd done a push up I would have said it was a great session but ...


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Firstly food:


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

then decided I couldnt face the same running route for the umpteenth time so I did a pseudo-crossfit-WOD thing as cardio

FCUK ME, surprised I didn't collapse it was horrific.

i think what got me was that it was ten rounds, so like a 500m run doesn't seem much, but do it ten times and you've run 5k.....

but it went like this

(no rest as its try and do as quick as possible, wish i'd timed it now but it was about half an hour or so)

60kg Power Clean x 10

10 Sit-ups

run 500m

60kg Power Clean x 9

11 Sit-ups

run 500m

60kg Power Clean x 8

12 Sit-ups

run 500m

60kg Power Clean x 7

13 Sit-ups

run 500m

60kg Power Clean x 6

14 Sit-ups

run 500m

60kg Power Clean x 5

15 Sit-ups

run 500m

60kg Power Clean x 4

16 Sit-ups

run 500m

60kg Power Clean x 3

17 Sit-ups

run 500m

60kg Power Clean x 2

18 Sit-ups

run 500m

60kg Power Clean x 1

19 Sit-ups

run 500m

done and dead. eurgh haha. might repeat this every couple of weeks though to see if i'm getting fitter


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Today's food:



gonna make sure I get some more fat in tomorrow, that's too low. Did cook the steak in oil but the nutrients include that i think...


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Squat Day*

*Squats*

n.b. changed the technique on squats, much quicker action and full Ass-to-grass. Thus numbers slightly lower than have been previously, but I reckon i'm gonna jump up a lot each week to begin with as I suppose full squats are almsot like a new exercise. No spotter means I probably didn't do 190kg today which maybe i could have but hey.

Bar x something

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 1

170kg x 1 (Form was **** for this. still depth but didnt feel right so: )

140kg x 1

150kg x 1

160kg x 1

170kg x 1

180kg x 1

form on these last two loads better, jsut needed the confidence to go low and explode out of the bottom 

140kg x 5 to finish off

*Front Squats*

still a new exercise, but much better on the wrists and stuff this week, and added 10kg. gonna jsut add 10kg each week til I find where I am

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

*Lunges*

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

*Sumo Deadlift*

(more out of curiosity as i've never done them before)

60kg x 1, 1, 1, 1 getting form etc

100kg x 1, 1, 1

140kg x 1

didn't feel natural so left it, got a nice squeeze at top though so might keep these in for a bit. not too heavy to focus on form and legs

*Death by Leg Isolation*

basically a massive Superset and Dropset Rolled into one

so with no rest I did:

Leg Ext: 70kg x 21

Leg Curl: 70kg x 9

Leg Ext: 50kg x 33

Leg Curl: 50kg x 19

Leg Ext: 30kg x 56

Leg Curl: 30kg x 35

waddled out of the garage

good session really. Squats are getting loads better with the form and stuff. Might try and get a video next week. and then managed to hit them with enough volume and everything afterwards to really feel the burn  onwards and upwards


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Shoulders*

rotator cuff circuit warmup, OHP bb only x a lot

OHP 60kg x 5

*Push Press*

100kg x 1

110kg x 1

120kg x 1

125kg x Fail, Fail (really felt i had these just like an inch off lockout. will get this next week.)

---

105kg x 3

105kg x 3

105kg x 3

*Strict Standing OHP*

80kg x 6

80kg x 6

80kg x 6

*Isolation Superset*

Rear Delt Reverse Flye / Side Lateral Raises

5kg x 15 / 10kg x 12

5kg x 15 / 10kg x 12

5kg x 15 / 10kg x 12

*Close Grip Bench Press*

warmup: 60kg x 10

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 4 DROPSET 60kg x 16

*Arms Superset*

BB Skullcrushers / DB Preacher Curl (1-arm at a time)

40kg x 10 / 20kg x 8

40kg x 10 / 20kg x 8

then did some BB curls jsut bar to failure immediately to just finish off.

done.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

and today's food:


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Deadlift Day! * 

*Deadlifts*

60kg x some

100kg x some

140kg x 4

190kg x 1

220kg x 3

225kg x 3

*Assistance*

*Speed Deficit (5inch) Deadlift*

125kg x 2, 2, 2, 2, 2

*Hyperextensions*

BW x 10, 10, 10

*Straight-Legged Deadlift*

125kg x 5

150kg x 5

180kg x 3

*Back*

*Shrugs*

180kg x 15

*1-Arm DB Row*

70kg x 10 (per arm)

*Chin-Up*

BW x 7 fail8

*Inverted Row*

BW x 12 fail13

*Rear Delt Reverse Plate Flye (Pinch Grip)*

5kg (per arm) x 20

Done, felt really good


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Also forgot to mention, I'm down to 122.9kg today. might get under 120kg soon which would be rather dandy. 2 weeks to go of the main phase of this, don't think i'll make it in that time quite but hey. slow process and all that. used some callipers today which suggested I'm around 19% BF. not sure completely how accurate that is but it was encouraging to be under 20%. that would suggest that at 108kg(isn) i'd have a 6pack showing (10%BF it starts right?). that'd be pretty damn cool considering where I was a year ago... but anyway, I must stop rambling on.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ncedmonds said:


> *Squat Day*
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


lovin this one mate, looks like a proper killer


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

immense sessions, jesus just realised what a lump you are, you've got some size there


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Bench / Chest Day*

usual warmups. some rotator cuff stuff, load of sets with jsut the bar etc.

*Bench Press*

60kg x some

100kg x 5

140kg x 1

150kg x 3

155kg x 2

105kg x 14 DROPSET 60kg x 16

*Incline Superset*

Incline Flyes / Incline Press

25kg x 10 / 80kg x 10

25kg x 10 / 80kg x 10

*Flat Bench Flyes*

25kg x 10

Chest was really done by now so left it there. Did a load more rotator cuff stuff, just typical rotations and stuff. had issues in the past so just keeps it strong


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent session mate


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Circuit thing again today. Cut it down a little from alst week based on time and stuff but anyway:

10 power cleans

10 crunches

run 500m

8 power cleans

12 crunches

run 500m

6 power cleans

14 crunches

run 500m

4 power cleans

16 crunches

run 500m

2 power cleans

16 crunches

run 500m

done. keeps the HR ticking over and stuff on a non weights day. Been thinking about next program as well, seeing as there is only another ten days of this planned. With 8-10 weeks of nothing in the way (-5days in Pompeii in the middle) could get some serious progress. Wondering about training much more frequently, something like:

Mon

-AM Squats

-PM Overhead/Shoulders

Tues

-AM Cardio

-PM Bench

Weds

-AM Deadlifts

-PM light recovery run/cycle etc, + assistance and grip work, stretching etc (so triceps/biceps, rotator cuff, grip, calves etc which often get neglected)

Thurs

-AM Cardio

-PM Bench

Fri

-AM Squat

-PM OHP

Sat

-some light cardio and stretching

Sunday

REST

and just eating a helluva lot more, but hopefully still shedding some BF, just the increased exercise allowing for more food. critiques always welcome!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

god hell mate, like to see your food bill to get you through that lot


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

That circuit looks killer. Got major bench and OHP envy, you are doing well mate. Wish I started training properly at your age.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

kingdale said:


> That circuit looks killer. Got major bench and OHP envy, you are doing well mate. Wish I started training properly at your age.


Haha cheers. I've always been a strong presser comparatively, just got to get my squat and deadlift up a bit further now. Trying for 200 squat tomorrow I think which would be nice 

How old are you now, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ncedmonds said:


> Haha cheers. I've always been a strong presser comparatively, just got to get my squat and deadlift up a bit further now. Trying for 200 squat tomorrow I think which would be nice
> 
> How old are you now, if you don't mind my asking?


21 so still young just know I would be lifting so much more if I was training like I am now at 18. It's my pressing that I struggle with deads and squats seem to improve pretty quickly when I bulk. You have any comps planned? Aye 200 is a good milestone walked around with a grin on my face all day after. Are you on gear or natty?


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

kingdale said:


> 21 so still young just know I would be lifting so much more if I was training like I am now at 18. It's my pressing that I struggle with deads and squats seem to improve pretty quickly when I bulk. You have any comps planned? Aye 200 is a good milestone walked around with a grin on my face all day after. Are you on gear or natty?


Yeah, I've hit 220 on a bench squat, but when i videoed it I realised how high the bench was so not counting it. major disappointment. plus I've changed the whole squat so its gonna be like a whole new PB again 

Completely natural mate. Just whey, multivit and Turbotherm atm as I'm cutting. got some creatine, bcaas and glutamine too but im a bit lax over it as I can't stand the taste of this maxiraw bcaa powder. :thumbdown:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ncedmonds said:


> Yeah, I've hit 220 on a bench squat, but when i videoed it I realised how high the bench was so not counting it. major disappointment. plus I've changed the whole squat so its gonna be like a whole new PB again
> 
> Completely natural mate. Just whey, multivit and Turbotherm atm as I'm cutting. got some creatine, bcaas and glutamine too but im a bit lax over it as I can't stand the taste of this maxiraw bcaa powder. :thumbdown:


These lifts and body weight natty, you are going to be a beast.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

kingdale said:


> These lifts and body weight natty, you are going to be a beast.


haa, thanks, that's the plan anyway! :thumbup1:


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Fvcks sake. Absolutely awful day today. Diet's been fine and stuff, not cheated but everything else grr.

Got a greek exam tomorrow for which I feel completely unprepared. Seriously anxious and angry in equal measure. So went in to do legs and I jsut wasn't all in with it from the off and crap. worked up from 140-180kg in tens, was all fine. then went for 185 and the bar started slipping through the descent and then to counter it the form got **** and i had to drop it, really ****ed off as i had the power too squat it. anyway i just left it there. The failed squat just made everything worse and frankly could not contemplate going on. I can tell im not going to sleep tonight with anxiety issues about this and because I'll jsut end up working til stupid o clock and then getting up at stupid o clock again to revise.

will do legs tomorrow after the exam and then shoulders on saturday. do a lighter leg session though jsut rep out at 150 or something for a few sets with some isolation, jsut to get them working properly.

so yeah, I'm seriously fed up right now, to summarise all of the above :angry:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

How long until your exams are over? So annoying when you go to the gym and can't match what you usually do.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

a week on monday. Really fed up with them dragging on. Mine go on so long that I'm actually missing prom because its the night before my last exam.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ncedmonds said:


> a week on monday. Really fed up with them dragging on. Mine go on so long that I'm actually missing prom because its the night before my last exam.


Imagine it being a long few weeks if you suffer from anxiety. I would just get all the revision done before and go out but have an early night or by the sounds of it you may be sat at home worrying about the exam, would take your mind off it. I used to get it a bit before football Matches if I was playing in goal was so nervous I would feel sick all day before it started. At least you are still getting to the gym and keeping training ticking over will all be back to normal soon.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Imagine it being a long few weeks if you suffer from anxiety. I would just get all the revision done before and go out but have an early night or by the sounds of it you may be sat at home worrying about the exam, would take your mind off it. I used to get it a bit before football Matches if I was playing in goal was so nervous I would feel sick all day before it started. At least you are still getting to the gym and keeping training ticking over will all be back to normal soon.


yeah training has really helped give me an hour or two a day where I jsut focus on that and not the work but this particular exam is doing my head in and just couldn't do it.

Thing is I wouldn't enjoy it if I went, I'd have to leave early as its a morning exam, and I'd probably just sit at the prom worrying about it, hence the decision.

that plus I dont fancy £45 for something I'm not going to enjoy fully 

yeah it is only 10 days to go now, but I really need good grades for uni. ah dear haha


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ncedmonds said:


> yeah training has really helped give me an hour or two a day where I jsut focus on that and not the work but this particular exam is doing my head in and just couldn't do it.
> 
> Thing is I wouldn't enjoy it if I went, I'd have to leave early as its a morning exam, and I'd probably just sit at the prom worrying about it, hence the decision.
> 
> ...


Bet training is going to be hard to stick to at uni, everyone I know that goes seems to be drinking a fair few days a week.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Bet training is going to be hard to stick to at uni, everyone I know that goes seems to be drinking a fair few days a week.


might not be going the way I feel about this exam :lol:

I think it depends really. I'll probably end up with the rugby lot so I'll go out after matches, and enjoy it once a week. But, although I do enjoy going out, I've never been the most outgoing person so I don't think i'll have so much of a problem with drinking every night etc

We'll see anyway


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ncedmonds said:


> might not be going the way I feel about this exam :lol:
> 
> I think it depends really. I'll probably end up with the rugby lot so I'll go out after matches, and enjoy it once a week. But, although I do enjoy going out, I've never been the most outgoing person so I don't think i'll have so much of a problem with drinking every night etc
> 
> We'll see anyway


I am sure you will make it, some of my mates that went were thick as pig sh!t and put no effort into any work ever.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good luck with the exam mate, worry about the training after that and then just smash those legs to bits


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Right Squat day.

n.b i can now barely walk. I have lots of vids of this session so the post is going to seem long. All comments on form much appreciated.

so after last night I did dozens and dozens of sets at the start to get my confidence back

60kg x 1, 2, 1, 1, 1, 5 (vid below), 5, 5






100kg x 1, 1, 2, 5

140kg x 1, 1, 5

170kg x 1 (vid)






180kg x 1, 1, 1, 1 (Vid *nb I know form on this is horrible but I ground it out, was the last of 4. it's up here anyway incase someone can point out what the weakness of my squat is from it*






140kg x 5 (vid)






150kg x 5 (vid)






160kg x 2 (was going to go for 5 but the bar wasn't sitting right and after yesterday...)

then the absolute horror of

*100kg x 25 (vid)*

honestly the most horrific legs thing I have ever done....






went to do some fronties but once i'd unracked i couldn't even contemplate going down, so just finished with some hamstring curls

50kg x 15, 15, 12 (v slow negative last rep)

done.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

The weakness in your squat is twofold - core and legs. Don't try one reppers so much and work on a solid 5s foundation for a few weeks then drop to 3s etc this will expose your core and legs to the stability required.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> The weakness in your squat is twofold - core and legs. Don't try one reppers so much and work on a solid 5s foundation for a few weeks then drop to 3s etc this will expose your core and legs to the stability required.


Cheers, I'll follow that for a while and see how it goes. Had a suspicion it was just legs as I have a fairly back heavy deadlift too, so hopefully this will help correct that too.

On an aside I'm hoping to get back up to central in a couple of weeks once my exams have finished so I can do a couple of events sessions ahead of tamworth.

Thanks again :thumbup1:


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

*overhead today*

Being still shattered from legs yesterday and due to limited time with yet anther exam on Monday etc i kept it short quick and intense. In and out in 30mins.

Also stayed strict to focus on shoulders and leave the legs some more recuperation time.

So:

Rotator cuff stuff etc

*Strict standing OHP*

Bar x lots

60kg x10

70kg x 10

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

100kg x 5

105kg x2

*seated behind the neck press*

80kg x 6, 6, 6

*standing side lateral raises*

10kgx21 DROPSET 5kg x 17

*bent over reverse flye*

10kg x 15dropset 5kg x 12

More rotator cuff work to finish. Done


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Great pressing


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ncedmonds said:


> Cheers, I'll follow that for a while and see how it goes. Had a suspicion it was just legs as I have a fairly back heavy deadlift too, so hopefully this will help correct that too.
> 
> On an aside I'm hoping to get back up to central in a couple of weeks once my exams have finished so I can do a couple of events sessions ahead of tamworth.
> 
> Thanks again :thumbup1:


It is a hugely common area to work on, I'll have a chat with you when you are up as there are some things that will help - and obviously it all helps things like yoke and deadlift anyway.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Exam today went well which is a relief, Just two to go now 

Forgot to weigh myself this morning with exam etc so will do so tomorrow. Don't think it's gonna be down much, after a cheeky midweek weighin suggested even a gain :S. been very clean with diet though still, always 2300 or less, I know I haven't been putting the mfp up here every day, thought it would get boring, it's all logged on there though  . As a result of the midweek weighin though I've decided to reduce the carbs to about 80-90 per day, and up the fats to the same sort of level. = slightly fewer calories etc.

have had a number of comments about looking trimmer over the last couple of weeks though which is nice 

So deadlifts tonight

Can't remember exact warmups but worked up to 210x5. Lt like bloody hard work though. As such I went for a 230 x 1 which I actually pulled pretty easily which is nice  . I think the lack of carbs is having an effect.

Then went on to sumo deadlifts. As identified above I have a legs weakness so thought id try some of these out to see if it would improve my leg pull on the deadlift. Got to say I trainline felt more leg drive during these than conventional so hopefully it will do well

Did a few sets of 3 at 140kg to work out foot placement etc then worked up in doubles to a comfortable weight for 5s

Did 190kg x 5, 4

Then some back work

Bent over row 120kg x 10, 10

Shrugs 190kg x 15; 160kg x 15

Chin-ups bw x 11 f12

Done. Shattered. Got a meal then some cardio to do as I missed it am because of the exam. One more week til the deload/week off etc before I start my ridiculous new plan, with added carbs


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Well after the long droning paragraph about stalling weight loss, it was down by another kilo or so today to 121.7 so maybe I spoke too soon


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah there'll be nothing left of you soon mate


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

mark_star said:


> yeah there'll be nothing left of you soon mate


haha, at 120+kg theres still quite a lot of me left!


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

So bench today.

Felt really upbeat after the scales this morning so was intending to go for a pb (the 162.5 a few weeks back felt pretty easy tbh).

waremd up fine. rotator cuff etc

bar x some

60 x some

100 x7

140 x 2

160 x 1

slightly tweaked my back on the 160 and it was a little harder than i expected (Was training later int he day than usual so fewer carbs hanging around etc I guess)

so I brought it down and repped out

140 x 4

140 x 5

140 x 5 DROPSET 100 x 10

Superset:

Incline Flyes 25kg x 12, 12, 10

Incline Bench 80kg x 8, 9, 7

chest done so left it. no point burning out and getting injrued or whatever at this point. going to go for a PB next week when im carbing up


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

ncedmonds said:


> So bench today.
> 
> Felt really upbeat after the scales this morning so was intending to go for a pb (the 162.5 a few weeks back felt pretty easy tbh).
> 
> ...


great job mate, look forward to seeing your PB next week


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Squats Today*

*Squats*

BAR X 3sets x lots

60kg x 2sets x lots

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

150kg x 5

160kg x 4

160kg x 5

160kg x 3 DROPSET 120kg x 12

*Bulgarian Split Squats* (one leg on bench)

60kg x 6 per leg

60kg x 6 per leg

60kg x 6 per leg

*Superset: Leg Ext / Leg Curl*

Extension: 60kg x 20, x 20

Curl: 40kg x 20, x20

done, legs killing which is good.

with the squats I've moved my hands much closer together on the bar which helped keep the upper back much tighter, so gonna keep with that. Felt much more comfortable. Some shoulder flexibility work needed though methinks.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh bloody hell, lots reps on squats, that's great I love it


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

mark_star said:


> oh bloody hell, lots reps on squats, that's great I love it


need to get them up quick as they're my weakest lift, gonna stay with these 5s for a bit like matt suggested above. will jsut try and add 2.5kg per session or something until I hit a wall


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good plan 2.5kg a session looks good


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

mark_star said:


> good plan 2.5kg a session looks good


Indeed. I'm hoping that since this is the first time i've really been doing them properly in a while, they'll jump up a fair bit fairly quickly to begin with.

I can tell I was a little high with using the bench as a box because the top portion of the lift was very explosive, its just getting out of the hole now!


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

ooh Just noticed i'm silver now too haha. does this actually give me some snazzy extras or is it just extra PM storage space basically?


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

*OHP and some assistance*

rotator cuff stuff to warmup etc

*OHP*

cut down warmup volume here so i could go for PB

60kg x 5 (strict)

100kg x 2 (1 strict, 1 PP)

110kg x 1

130kg x fail

130kg x 1 *PB* - really, really happy with this, after missing it a couple of times previous 

100kg x 12 (rep PB i guess, not tried this high but I just decided to rep it out)

-->moved on to supersets then for the rest of the workout to ramp up the intensity

*Rear Delt Flyes / Behind Neck Seated OHP*

10kg x 12 / 60kg x 12

10kg x 15 / 70kg x 12

*Side Lat Raises / Upright Row*

10kg x 12 / 60kg x 10

10kg x 12 / 60kg x 10

*CGBP / DB Curl*

110kg x 8 / 25kg x 8 per arm

120kg x 8 / 25kg x 8 per arm

did 3 sets of rotator cuff stuff to finish


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh nice PB's mate, they are awesome, well done that man


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

So yeah, yesteday diet was not great, though not excessive actually. probably 2500-3000 cals or so but not in a good ratio. today will be again like 2500, btu not too clean.

and I went out last night, not counted calories from that, because i frankly don't care. It wa smy last ever day of school and life is far too short to miss out on things like that.

did get a chest session in though. worked up to 160kg for a single. Was at the school gym and the equipment all felt weird. I wanted to try 170 but the 160 idnt feel right and i didnt want to ruin the day by failing, so i dropped down to 145kg for 5 full paused reps. then did 9 touch and go, dropset to 100 11reps tng, drop set to 70 8 reps TNG.

did some flyes, some incline, and a bit of arms at the end.

going to jsut keep ticking over this week. keep up the cardio and get in a couple more training sessions. just try not to put any weight on. then I'll be hitting the ridiculously intense stuff fresh next week


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Right so had a nice few days, couple of drinks with old friends and stuff. Diet not clean but hardly excessive, and I've kept up the cardio in the morning. Did back on weds, and doing some squats tomorrow. I'm leaving shoulders out this weak and hopefully the slight strain i have in my right rotator cuff will ease. It's feeling quite good at the moment.

so this is the plan for the next few weeks:

may well be getting a 3week temporary job, which means the twice a day program will have to cease a little, so this is the plan for now. After my hol/Tamworth Strongman i may go for the 2x a day routine 

*Weigths*

Mon: Squat

Tue: Bench

Weds: Deadlift

Thurs: OHP

Fri: Squat

*Cardio*

AM LISS everyday

PM HIIT Tues, Weds, Thur


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ncedmonds said:


> ooh Just noticed i'm silver now too haha. does this actually give me some snazzy extras or is it just extra PM storage space basically?


I think you can join the male animal forum


----------



## Novo78 (Mar 1, 2012)

Seriously impressive upper body strength Nick, I'm honestly envious!


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

So legs fron yesterday.

My rotator cuff was seriously painful with the squats which put me off a bit but powered through the squats

few sets at 60kg to get back into the movement and whatever

couple of sets of 100kg

140kg x 5, 150kg x 5, 160kg x 5, 160kg x 2 (had to stop with the rotator cuff.)

went to a really wide grip on the bar, hands touching the plate holders, but the bar doesnt feel secure there so dropped it to 100kg and got out 30 reps.

destroyed my legs so left it there. no assistance, but legs were already fried and i was in the gym v.late (like 11). I've got a lot of cardio for weight loss so no need to go ott, especially as im doing squats twice a week now 

Chest today

did some rotator cuff stuff, and warmed up with bar x some, 60kg x some, 100kg x 5, 140kg x 1

160kg x 3

3 sets of 10 @100kg with 10secs rest between sets (an absolute killer)

Incline bench: 60kg x 5 warmup. 100kg x 5, 5

incline flyes: 10kg x 10 warmup. 20kg x 23(failure)

more rotator cuff to finish.

the rotator cuff still giving me a lot of grief so I think I'm going to have to see a physic. Its manageable and stuff but it is very annoying, and obviously i don't want anything wrong when we get to rugby season again in september.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Novo78 said:


> Seriously impressive upper body strength Nick, I'm honestly envious!


Haha cheers. got to get the lower body up there though. Just gonna keep pushing. hopefully the twice a week will see it shoot up. I could come up with a long lsit of reasons why it's happened but who gives a fvck, its just something I've got to sort out from now on


----------



## Novo78 (Mar 1, 2012)

ncedmonds said:


> Haha cheers. got to get the lower body up there though. Just gonna keep pushing. hopefully the twice a week will see it shoot up. I could come up with a long lsit of reasons why it's happened but who gives a fvck, its just something I've got to sort out from now on


Mate, you'll nail it. Your dedication is really impressive. I was falling over ****ed most nights when I was 18. Looking back, I'd rather have been smashing the weights! (Maybe still getting a little ****ed here and there)


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Novo78 said:


> Mate, you'll nail it. Your dedication is really impressive. I was falling over ****ed most nights when I was 18. Looking back, I'd rather have been smashing the weights! (Maybe still getting a little ****ed here and there)


Haha cheers, makes you enjoy the nights out even more though  .

It's just about balancing it, and I'm more than happy going out once or twice a month at the moment Being in stratford you have to wait for the big special events at the clubs or its dead anyway, so the frequency of going out is somewhat predetermined...


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

feel your pain mate, hope it gets sorted soon. Too much of a bloody distraction at times isn't it


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

So Deadlifts/Back today

legs still very sore from monday so was a bit wary going in, but once I got started it was barely noticeable

so warmed up with progressively higher weight/lower reps, then went in to

225kg x 4

170kg x 10

then did some 1 arm rows

up to 65kg x 12

Snatch grip Shrugs

60kg x 50.

Chinups

some sets of 7

all done  felt really good


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

*Overhead day today*

Made the trek (hour each way  ) down to Central Fitness for this. Wanted to have a go with the logs, axles etc that I haven't got at home

So, warmed up with the usual rotator cuff movements, light presses etc

*Log FTOH*

70kg x a few

80kg x 5

100kg x 1 x 3

*Axle*

60kg x 3 (FTOH) getting a feel for the bar.

80kg x 10 (clean first rep)

*Log Cleans (1-motion last rep of each set)*

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

*Shrugs (on shrug/partial dead machine)*

worked up to 300kg x 10, adding 40kg ech time, starting at 140

*Viking Press*

well, just thought I'd have a go for a change

worked up to 120kg of plates on machine for 5

then 140kg x 3

*Shoulder Press Machine*

worked up to stack + 55kg for sets of 10,8,6,5

Then couple of sets of dips, a set of preacher curls

then more rotator cuff stuff, some reverse flyes and face pulls to finish.

all done, really good session. I really like it up at central, just a shame it's an hour away!

On a diet note, with the fact that I only have 10days until I go away, and then the day after I get back its Tamworth Strongman I'm not going to focus on cutting weight. I'm going to keep the cardio up every morning and in the evenings a couple of times a week, and eat sensibly, so I should maintain. But i need to focsu on strength really for the comp which is much easier when not in deficit.

When tamworth is done i'll be focusing again on cutting a bit more weight. Strength is my long term goal, but I might as well not be carrying the extra 10kg I am now, its just an extra 10kg i have to pull up/squat/dip run with!


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Squats 2

Was very tight for time today, so kept rest very minimal, and just squatted, no faffing around with assistance

worked up to 160 x 5 and 170 x 3 (rep PB)

then after 170 immediately did a dropset to 100kg x 10 olympic supersetted with 5 x 100kg with a very wide stance, to work on not jsut the quads.

very intense, not so much of a pump or anything in legs today but they are still sore and definitely felt worked by the time i was standing watching my little sister's sports day!


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Nick, Really good work mate. You do massive lifts.

170 kg x 3 reps on bp is crazy!

Hope to bump into you at another comp.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

AndyTee said:


> Nick, Really good work mate. You do massive lifts.
> 
> 170 kg x 3 reps on bp is crazy!
> 
> Hope to bump into you at another comp.


wish I could claim a 170kg x 3 bench press!, but alas that was squats; weakest lift so got to get that up

Cheers, you too mate


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice squats mate, sometimes it's good to just go with the big lift :rockon:


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Squats again today 

worked up in 5s, then 170 x 3. felt nice and easy so went for 180 x3 but didn't quite come off. Will do it on friday. Just too bloody hot! after the 170s I was drenched. Training in my garage with no fan gets very very hot and stuffy very quickly but hey. Dropped it down then to 140 x6, more there but slipping bar....

front squats worked up to 100kg x 5

bulgarian split squat/lunge things (hope you know what I mean) up to 20kg plate each side for 8reps each side

Leg Extension 80kg x 20 DROPSET 60kg x 20 DROPSET 40kg x 20

Lying Hamstring Curl 60kg x 15 DROPSET 40kg x 15 DROPSET 20kg x 15 (very slow and controlled)

done. Was sweating like never before by the end of the dropsets. fairly good session. would have liked the 180s but I guess I levelled my PB at least, and the rep pb on 170 so better than I thought. Massive burn in my legs and hams from the dropsets too so all-in-all a good session


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

CHest yesterday.

Rotator cuff really playing up but got on with it. worked up to 155kg x 3 on the BP then dropsetted to 140 and then 100. Shoulder quite painful though, so jsut did a set of incline flyes and left it. crap with the assistance but got what i needed on the main movement and chest was shot so hey

Deadlifts today

worked up to 210kg x 8. highish reps but its the weight for reps in a comp in two and a bit weeks so thought I'd ahve a go. got 6 fairly easy, last two were rest pause. its a 60s time limit at the comp so we'll see what happens. Think I'll aim for 8 though 

then did a couple of sets of deficit deadlifts at 170kg. couple of sets of 5

few sets of chin ups and some 1-arm DB rows. Back felt really good through this which is good.

We'll see how I feel about shoulder tomorrow, might do squats instead and give shoudler another day off for now, we'll see.

Just ploughing on


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice job mate, 8 at 210kg excellent going


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry for the lack of updates on this. Had a combination oif this ****ing shoulder injury, and the fact i managed to get some shift work for a couple of weeks. with uni in september and current jobs market i coudlnt turn it down, so been mostly resting. some horrible shifts (next sale...) meant that I ended up eating more crap than i would ahve anted but no weight gain so hey. kept the cardio up. one very light squat session but sholder uncomfortable with the arm back behind the bar so didn't do much

anyway today was first day off after so hit deadlifts and it felt amazing  going to do squats tomorrow, then see how things are on saturday and maybe try and do a last events session before I go away on sunday, then i come back after a week off for the comp on 28th 

so from today

Deadlift 

60kg x3

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 3

220kg x 1

240kg x 1

240kg x 1. this was slow. failed one go, but then fought through the second attempt and got it up. not hitched the whole way up and stuff, but jsut a slight 'strongman' technique thing right at the end, not quite sure how to explain it.

Speed Deads - didn't quite shoot up, but glided up... 

180kg x 3

180kg x 3

AMRAP Deads

140kg x 20 . fcuking hell, that is all! 

done. awesome sesh, and all over in 40 mins


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

fantastic job, 240 I am very envious. Hope the shoulder sorts soon


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

well I'm gonna rest it until the comp, and then if its still bad i'll jsut have to take painkillers and get on with it. overhead is my strongest event and i don't want to screw that up!


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

right. comp was up and down:

van pull was weird, after the first pull i couldnt move the rope quick enough to actually be pulling the van, jsut sort of rolled :S. think i was middle of the park on that one anyway. some technique needed

overhead went really well, i was right near the top on that, the axle went up very quick, 1-motioned the log which i hadn't done before at that weight and the dumbbell at 40kg was easy

7reps at 210kg on the deadlift. not too bad, wanted 8 but hey.

keg carry, again first time event, just picekd it up and ran with it, think i came out fairly well on that one

then it was the two events i was really worried about

the yoke went pretty damn badly. someone said it was too low; i could feel it hitting the floor a lot even with my legs straight so there might be something in that, but i had no idea, just kept on moving with it and eventually got it over. Pretty quick on the farmers straight after though, but I imagine I was still last on the carrying medley

Atlas stones though went much better than I thought. managed to get the 105kg stone over it 6 times, which was okay for the first time. Rather glad one of the organisers told me to find some tacky as I think it helped a lot. (note to self, bring wd40 and something to go under the tacky on arms for next time....  )

ended up 6th out of 20 or so athletes, so not too bad. i'd been secretly hoping for a bit higher than that, but I think all the travelling the day beforehand, as well as the disrupted training played a part. And I didnt manage to get to central to practice the yoke/stones which may have helped

anyway, I shall learn from it and move on. really awesome day out, very well organised, and was nice to get a go at some new events 

training since then has been little. jsut a deadlift and a squat session. Shoulder still a problem, so Im seeing a physic next week about it

anyway

*Deadlifts*

worked up to 250kg x 1. failed the second single, was a real battle just to get it up to my knees. might possibly have got it if I'd battled even harder but hey

went to do some dropsets starting at 220kg but this felt a lot heavier than I expected, so did a couple of speed pulls at 140 and that's it

I need to have a sort of technique on deadlifts now that I have some time to do so. I don't think I'm using my legs enough, though dropping my hips at the bottom isn't helping much.

*Squats*

worked up to a 170kg x 3 (=rep PB, which considering Ive had a few weeks off I was really happy with)

and then 180kg x 2 (REP PB)

so really chuffed

then did a couple of sets of paused squats. went to the bottom, completely relaxed the tension so I wasn't using any rebound ort whatever. two sets of 120kg x 5 holding for 6 seconds

done


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Deadlifts yesterday. worked up to 240kg for a double, and then a single.

Today did some 3 x 3 speed pulls at 200kg. felt really good. after seeing a video of Brian Shaw deadlifting with a slightly wider stance, I gave it a go today and yesterday and it felt like i was driving much more with my legs so might keep it that way for a while. Downside is it means I am using a much wider grip so bar has to travel further.

Did the speed pulls double overhand, no straps so a bit of grip work in there

then did squats. 60kg x 5, 100kg x 4, 140kg x 3, 170kg x 2 *190kg x 1 PB*

really happy with that, especially as I deadlifted heavy yesterday and did speed pulls beforehand. will hit that 200kg full depth very soon I'm sure


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

also an update on my shoulder. Physio has said i've got a slight strain in the rotator cuff alongside tendonitis of the infraspinatus. Thankfully its not as bad as it could ahve been thanks to all the rotator cuff work I do normally, and that its more bad luck than anything else. I only notice it when I am doing OHP stuff. i'm going to try and do some light benching tomorrow, as its less shoulder strain to OHP and i need to do some sort of pressing.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

glad it's not too serious Nick, I'd love to get somewhere near your numbers, good job mate


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

so did a quick press session today. kept it lightish and low volume to ensure i dont aggravate the injury at all, and obviously did all my rehab exercises after

worked up to 140kg x 5 for two sets on bench. then did 120kg for 3 on incline. left it there as incline felt a litle unstable and I'd rather err on the side of caution.

don't feel too much weaker tbh, might have done me good longterm to have a little break from it. don't feel i could immediately push 170, which i felt a few weeks ago, but im sure i could work up to there in a few weeks if my shoulder heals


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Hit deadlifts yesterday.

worked up to 230kg for the easiest triple i've ever done. not even a hint of hitching on the last rep or anything. felt really good, much more leg drive with the slightly wider stance

did a single at 250 which was (if im honest) very slightly hitched, but reckon that is there clean if Im fresh.

then did some speed pulls at 190kg. Pull, rest ten secs, for 6 reps.

few pullups and left it there 

just about to go and hit squats so will update later with that


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

great job mate, 250 is the business


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

mark_star said:


> great job mate, 250 is the business


cheers man. I've pulled 260 once before, but the 250 felt a lot easier.

300 is a long term goal of mine, its a nice number, though I know its a good few months away yet!

..i need some more plates for the gym too, 260 is the most i can fit on at the moment, with a silly number of 5s on the end...


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Physio update:

I'm 'cleared' to start light overhead work from next week, though they're keeping the file open in case it isn't right again yet. but its moving in the right direction


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

squats today.

bar x 5, 60kg x 5, 100kg x 5, 140kg x 5, 170kg x 1, 200kg x fail. very annoying, got it out of the hole, but as i am going very deep now getting it from just out of the hole to above parallell (where I am strongest) just wasn't there. grrr. 10kg jump from a new pb 5 days ago, after deads yesterday perhaps slightly optimistic...

but as CS Lewis (i think) said: "Failures are but finger posts on the path to achievement" 

anyway, so annoyed about this that i decided i WAS going to get a rep PB... i needed a positive to take with me into results day tomorrow

so loading hte bar back up (dropped it behind me so had to deload to get it back on the rack)

60kg x 1, 100kg x 1, 140kg x 1, 150kg x 2.

150kg x 10 *Rep PB*

FInished with some paused squats (holding for 5 seconds at the bottom, so no reflex action etc)

100kg x 10

done


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i thought i was doing good going for a 3 second hold, bloody hell 10 secs is forever


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Deadlifts today.

worked up nicely to 240kg x 3. felt good again, might even have had a couple more in there.

then some rack pulls 230kg x 8

chins

reverse flye

3x5 lightish explosive squats

done, really good session, with some new equipment too


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Bench today.

worked up to 150kg x 3 and 155kg x 1. probably more on both sets but just with the dodgy shoulder i didn't want to risk anything. then 120kg x 9

then did something new for me, which was like essentially a board press, put using pins on the rack as the boards, so letting the bar rest for 3 secs before pressing back up. did singles of 120kg every 20 seconds for 6, then the same again at 150 for 3. felt good actually, going to keep these in for some tricep work.

then started flyes but was aggravating shoulder so stopped immediately, not worth risking it, and felt strong on the pressing so hey


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i was looking at board press yesterday, that looks the business, must be hard as hell


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Squats today

bar x 5

60 x 5

100 x 5

140 x 5

170 x 3

190 x 2 *PB*

200 x fail (getting pi55ed off with this now  ,becoming a mental block)

paused squats

140kg x 5 (5second hold)

box squats

140kg x 5 (v light)

Front Squats

100kg x 5

squats again 

100kg x 20 (ouch)

done. was really annoyed about 200, but then thought about it for a bit and 190 x 2 was already a pb so hey still moving forwards


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

top job on both the squats and paused Nick, you'll get that 200 and the 190 is an excellent PB. I'm doing legs tonight and would love to get near those numbers


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

bit of a sh1t deadlift session yesterday. got 250 x1 (though not entirely sure it was properly locked out) then couldn't get it up again so left it in a huff, blame it on poor nutrition / one of those days etc

did some pressing again today, FINALLY 

Overhead press bar x 25, 60kg x 5(strict) 100kg x5 ( 2 strict), x5 80kg x 5(strict)

didn't go too heavy, jsut easing back into it, although my overhead strength feels significantly down, but im hoping it will reappear in a few weeks of training, it was my favourite and best lift :'(.

incline bench 80kg x 5, 110kg x 5, 125kg x 3

flat bench 125kg x 3,3,3 (30s rest between)

close grip bench 110kg x 8 superset partial paused bench press 110kg x 4

side lateral raises 10kg x 15

so a lightish session, bench felt a little weaker, though it was straight after shoulder pressing so that may explain it. I'm working up a programme at the moment to start on monday, so we'll see what happens


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

hey huffy, don't sweat it next session you'll prob be back up there. Good to see you pressing again, won't be too long before strength really kicks back in, just don't rush it, make sure you're fixed


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Deadlift. day 1 of my new program which i'll type up when I have some time later. will also put up the full session but had to get it on here

240kg x 4 PB. another rep against 10 days ago so it's all going well. really chuffed with it. all laying foundations for a 300kg raw/natural deadlift at some point in the future


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

So the full workout was

deadlifts

60 x some

100 x 6

140 x 5

170 x 3

190 x 1

240 x 4

deficit deadlifts (about 6-7inches, could barely get feet under bar)

200kg x 3, 3

Speed pulls

170kg x 3, 3, 3

some core work.

Im pressed for time this week rtrying to organise our Old Boys rugby team to play my old school's 1sts so training is abbreviated, and equally with the match on friday, with decreased volume so I'm not battered already before the match!

as it is nearly midnight i will write up the routine etc tomorrow


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

great job again, 200 on a deficit is the stuff of dreams mate. My you're a busy bee this week


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Squats etc on tuesday: up to 170 x 3 twice and 140 x 6

speed pulls: 200 x 3

various assistance

Pressing yesterday:

OHP: 100 x 3, 105 x 3, 110 x 3

flat bench: 110 x 5, 145 x 3, 3, 3

Incline bench: 100kg x 10

some side laterals, rear laterals etc to finish


----------

